# LBB Was Interviewed!!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, by an "up and coming" reporter. I'm very proud.

http://www.luluandlolly.com/index.php?opti...9&Itemid=32


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ahahaha! That was quite an interview. I can see Billie and Lulu would leave no stone
unturned together. How fun that was to read!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

bahahahahahahaahahahahahaha !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lolly> Hang up right now.
LBB> This is over already?
Lolly> Not you, Billie. LuLu.

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Billie,
That was outstanding! All I kept thing about while I was reading your story is this song from Waylon Jennings, whom I adored. The Marshall Tucker Band did it, too.
xoxoxoxoxo


http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=sRlbrE3uhvk


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

That was AWESOME - ROFLOL!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

B) :biggrin: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That was a great interview, except of course for LuLu butting in - LOL.
LBB rocks the house!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

That was awesome!!! I love it.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:biggrin: :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smilie_daumenpos: 
Billy is certainly one exceptional Maltese!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

hahaha Billy is quite a good interview-ee ..

Man that Lulu is a piece of work isn't she .. ?? :smheat: 

Loved it


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OH Deb...that was so darned cute!!! I loved it!! 

That's right LBB's our man!

Would love to see an interview with Henry!!! :smrofl: ... and think Jops would give Lulu a run for her money!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is so great! LBB in the news!!!

(For some reason I can't stop singing: Billy, don't be a hero...da-da-da..... 

Linda


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

LBJ says: Oohhhh Billie....you're my hero! I love you! You can come save me any day! :wub: :wub2:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

LOL that was great Deb! LBB is FAMOUS!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Okay, that is seriously one of the funniest things I've read in ages!
:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awwww...how cute!!!! LBB is on his way to great fame!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

